

How to Sell Ads Online. Simplify The Advertising Process (7 of 7) - alexc
http://www.trafficspaces.com/blog/2010/02/02/how-to-sell-ads-online-simplify-the-advertising-process/

======
DJN
The series is essentially trying to make the case for self service
advertising.

It makes sense. GAM and OpenX are good systems that will both work well for
people that rely (or want to rely) mostly on ad networks and occasionally get
a few direct sales enquiries.

However once you move into the realm where lots of advertisers are contacting
you directly, it is much much better to have an self-service ad management
system.

Think of Facebook, it makes a large majority of its revenue from self-service
advertisers. Not GAM, not OpenX but Facebook Ads.
[http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/09/18/facebooks-self-
ser...](http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/09/18/facebooks-self-serve-ads-
crushing-it-lead-to-profitability/)

